# Eco-complete replaced recently?



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

anyone get their bad eco-complete replace lately? Just curious, b/c I have a few bags sitting the the garage that I pulled out of the box, and they have some white flecks. 

Sully


----------



## imafishy! (Dec 11, 2005)

I got some bad eco complete when I started my aquarium. I didn't replace my eco complete. I just washed it a few time before the milkyness went away.

Good luck!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, I got mine replace a couple months ago.

And while rinsing it got rid of the milky coloring, it did not take care of the high PO4.


----------



## Gunther (Dec 21, 2005)

I recently bought 5 bags for my 75g. it was all powder.
It clouded up my tank very bad worse then flourite.
My plants are covered with powder and already have
algae growing after a week. I did a water change and
sucked lots of this sand up in my python/sink.

If I'd known how light this E.C was I would of stuck with
flourite. I can clean my other tank with flourite just
like regular gravel with my python and thats the way
I like it.

So Carbi Sea said they would send my replacement bags
which I hope contains some larger substrate and less
powder. If I wanted powder I would of bought the moon sand.


----------

